# Pronúncia das sílabas "di", "ti" no nordeste.



## curlyboy20

Boa tarde! Estive vendo um dvd e o narrador era do nordeste do Brasil e fique surpreendido com a pronúncia de algumas palavras, especialmente aquelas que têm as sìlabas _di _e _ti_ como,_ diabo, divertido, dia. _O homem as estava pronunciando como nas palavras inglesas _dig, teal, _etc. em vez da pronúncia regular (jee-abo, jee-veh-chee-do, jee-a)

Sei que os portugueses pronunciam como se pronunciaria em espanhol ou inglês.

É assim como os nordestinos pronunciam essas palavras também??


----------



## Vanda

Sim, desse jeitinho!  E eu acho superlegal o modo como eles a pronunciam, quando estou assistindo a alguma novela em que há falas regionais ou a alguma entrevista de nordestinos.


----------



## curlyboy20

Hmm há alguma outra regiao do Brasil que fale desse mesmo jeito??? Pessoalmente acho a outra pronúncia mais legal e mais "brasileira". O outro jeito é muito parecido ao espanhol.

Os nordestinos pronunciam desse jeito o tempo todo o eles intercambiam (interchange??) ambas pronúncias?


----------



## djlaranja

curlyboy20 said:


> Boa tarde! Estive vendo um dvd e o narrador era do nordeste do Brasil e fique surpreendido com a pronúncia de algumas palavras, especialmente aquelas que têm as sìlabas _di _e _ti_ como,_ diabo, divertido, dia. _O homem as estava pronunciando como nas palavras inglesas _dig, teal, _etc. em vez da pronúncia regular (jee-abo, jee-veh-chee-do, jee-a)
> 
> Sei que os portugueses pronunciam como se pronunciaria em espanhol ou inglês.
> 
> É assim como os nordestinos pronunciam essas palavras também??


 
Curlyboy,

Não há pronúncia regular. Há pronúncias diferentes. 

Essa é a pronúncia nordestina, como a sudestina também tem suas particularidades. A do sul, a do sudeste, a do norte, a do nordeste, a do centro-oeste...

Por exemplo: boa parte dos baianos e cearenses que conheço (nordestinos como eu) falam a palavra _dia_ da mesma forma que os cariocas: "djia" (se é possível representar assim!). Também costumam falar assim, por exemplo, a palavra _tia_: "tshia". Refiro-me ao sotaque dos habitantes da capital dos estados do Ceará e da Bahia. Mas na maioria dos estados do nordeste do Brasil, incluindo os dois estados citados, você irá ouvir da maneira que ouviu no dvd citado.

Então, a própria palavra _nordestino_ seria dito por nós, nordestinos, com o 'r' aspirado (noh); com o chiado no 's' antes do 't' (desh); mas sem qualquer chiado ('tji', 'tshi') na sílaba 'ti'. 

Abraços,

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## ignisvandevol

Essa é apenas uma pronúncia, também já ouvi brasileiros a dizer dessa maneira.


----------



## curlyboy20

DjLaranja,

Muito obrigado pela tua informaçao e explicaçao. Ainda sou novo no idioma português e as diferenças neste lindo idioma ainda me surpreendem. 

Qualquer esclaraçao ou informaçao é sempre bem-vinda (boa-vinda??).


----------



## Denis555

curlyboy20 said:


> DjLaranja,
> 
> Muito obrigado pela tua informaçao e explicaçao. Ainda sou novo no idioma português e as diferenças neste lindo idioma ainda me surpreendem.
> 
> Qualquer esclaraçao ou informaçao é sempre bem-vinda (boa-vinda??).
> 
> Os nordestinos pronunciam desse jeito o tempo todo o eles intercambiam (interchange??) ambas pronúncias? Às vezes intercambiamos, eu notei isso com  meu próprio irmão pronunciando vinte /vintchi/.


 
A pronúncia de di(dji) e ti(tchi) é usada pelo menos no Ceará e na Bahia, logo a pronúncia di e ti (duros, sem ser palatizados) não é usada em todo o Nordeste. Eu sou do Recife e digo o di e ti (duros) na maioria das vezes, mas acho mais bonita a pronúncia di(dji) e ti(tchi).


----------



## djlaranja

Denis,

Se a mesma pessoa muda a pronúncia, adquire sotaque que não é de sua região, intercambiando, muito mais risco há em dizer que em todo o nordeste se fala assim ou assado... 

Essas afirmações sempre esbarram em limites, e não passam de afirmações estatísticas acerca da pronúncia, do sotaque, etc. É assim que eu procuro dizer, quando falo sobre sotaques, pronúncias, dialetos, regiões de ocorrência.

Um abraço,

DJL


----------



## curlyboy20

Eu também percebi que o cara no dvd intercambiava ambos sons (tchi e ti) Será que quando o _di _e _ti_ estão ao início de uma palavra ou numa sílaba intermédia (in the middle???) se pronuncia duro (como em _dig)_ mas se estão no final de uma palavra como em_ vinte, forte_, se pronuncia como em _judge???_


----------



## Denis555

djlaranja said:


> Essas afirmações sempre esbarram em limites, e não passam de afirmações estatísticas acerca da pronúncia, do sotaque, etc. É assim que eu procuro dizer, quando falo sobre sotaques, pronúncias, dialetos, regiões de ocorrência.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> DJL


 
Concordo com você. É difícil dizer o que é uma pronúncia de uma região ou não.

_Vanda_, nas novelas às vezes a pronúncia é exagerada para dar ênfase à personagem. Entrevistas são melhores para se notar o sotaque!

_Curlyboy20_, você pode escutar o sotaque nordestino (Recife) no YouTube vendo um pouco do NETV (noticiário de Recife). Procure no Youtube por:
*NETV 1ª Edição - Recife/PE (FEV-2007)* 
E você e outros poderão tirar suas próprias conclusões!


----------



## Vanda

> _Vanda_, nas novelas às vezes a pronúncia é exagerada para dar ênfase à personagem. Entrevistas são melhores para se notar o sotaque!


Eu sei (sobre as novelas), mas faço questão de observar com cuidado o povo local (entrevistas, etc) falando.


----------



## curlyboy20

Estive vendo alguns programas no YouTube do nordeste e notei que intercambiavam os sons regularmente, mas quando os sons aconteciam no final das palavras (como em _vinte, mente, verdade)_ o som sempre era aquele como na palavra _judge_. Mas em outras palavras onde o som acontecia no meio (in the middle??) ou no início da palavra, entao era usualmente intercambiado.


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> Estive vendo alguns programas no YouTube do nordeste e notei que intercambiavam os sons regularmente, mas quando os sons aconteciam no final das palavras (como em _vinte, mente, verdade)_ o som sempre era aquele como na palavra _judge_. Mas em outras palavras onde o som acontecia no meio (in the middle??) ou no início da palavra, entao era usualmente intercambiado.


 
Se você viu programas da tv diário, saiba que está ouvindo o sotaque cearence, onde há de fato a palatalização do "di" em "dji" e "ti" em "dji", além de "te", "de" quando estão em posição final como em "mar*te*" como na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros.

Já para o resto do Nordeste, alguns deles vão falar "vint", outros "vinti" (mais comum, porque o nordestino enfatiza muito as átonas, meu namorado é recifence, mas fala da primeira forma; não da segunda).

Um assunto que puxa o outro, mas vou comentar...
Algo que denuncia na hora um estrangeiro falando português é a forma como pronunciam as vogais átonas finais. 

Na nossa língua elas geralmente soam muito fracas, em Portugal soam mais fracas ainda. Depois de refletir, não pronuncio o "e" com clareza em "classe", "antes", "mente", entre outras terminações similares e noto que outras pessoas não o fazem, nem preciso citar os mineiro, né Vandinha? Creio que as vogais finais existem menos ainda pra vocês...


----------



## gstsrg

Denis555 said:


> A pronúncia de di(dji) e ti(tchi) é usada pelo menos no Ceará e na Bahia, logo a pronúncia di e ti (duros, sem ser palatizados) não é usada em todo o Nordeste. Eu sou do Recife e digo o di e ti (duros) na maioria das vezes, mas acho mais bonita a pronúncia di(dji) e ti(tchi).


 
Correto. Aliás existem diferenças dentro de um mesmo Estado. Aqui no Ceará, na região do Cariri, o sotaque é igual (ou quase) ao pernambucano, diferente de todo o restante do Estado. 

As diferenças no falar nordestino não são só de sotaques, mas de palavras mesmo. Por exemplo, nós cearenses não falamos ôxente, falamos arriégua.


----------



## djlaranja

djlaranja said:


> Refiro-me ao sotaque dos habitantes da capital dos estados do Ceará e da Bahia. Mas na maioria dos estados do nordeste do Brasil, incluindo os dois estados citados, você irá ouvir da maneira que ouviu no dvd citado.


 
gstsrg,

Por isso que falei o que está aí, na citação.
Não sei mais onde foi postado aqui o mapa dos dialetos no Brasil, mas seria de grande ajuda, para economizar muitas palavras.

As diferenças são enormes. Têm o tamanho do Brasil.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## gstsrg

djlaranja said:


> gstsrg,
> 
> Por isso que falei o que está aí, na citação.
> Não sei mais onde foi postado aqui o mapa dos dialetos no Brasil, mas seria de grande ajuda, para economizar muitas palavras.
> 
> As diferenças são enormes. Têm o tamanho do Brasil.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJL


 
Abraços. 

Só para deixar claro, eu adoro o sotaque pernambucano. Só falamos diferente. 

As televisões em geral não dão a mínima para essas e outras nuances.

Seria engraçado se não fosse trágico, quando, na maior seca, o "Jornal Nacional", ou qualquer outro, anuncia: E, no Nordeste, "tempo bom", como sinônimo de sol. Tempo bom no Ceará é chuva!


----------



## Sara Braga

gstsrg said:


> Abraços.
> 
> Só para deixar claro, eu adoro o sotaque pernambucano. Só falamos diferente.
> 
> As televisões em geral não dão a mínima para essas e outras nuances.
> 
> Seria engraçado se não fosse trágico, quando, na maior seca, o "Jornal Nacional", ou qualquer outro, anuncia: E, no Nordeste, "tempo bom", como sinônimo de sol. Tempo bom no Ceará é chuva!


 

NO Maranhão também, tempo bom é Chuva!! ahhahaha


----------



## brancok

Coolbrowne, you probably don't even remember your post:


coolbrowne said:


> ... Brazilians (most of the East and Southeast, and definitely in Rio de janeiro) will pronounce "di" as _dji. .._.


 
But are you saying that _dji_ for "di" etc are local pronounciations only? That's interesting. What about São Paolo? Do they have these pronounciations? 

I'm learning quite a bit of portuguese right now and it's for a trip to SP. A trip I'm really looking forward to! =)

/bk


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, Branco, 

To see the many discussions on pronunciation, please refer to these threads:

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'pronuncia' no título:*
Peculiaridades de pronúncia
Pronúncia da palavra "nós"
Pronúncia das sílabas "di", "ti" no nordeste.
Pronúncia de -ei e -te
pronúncia de coche
Pronúncia de excepcional em Portugal
Pronúncia do "s" em final de sílaba
Pronúncia do dígrafo sc em Portugal
pronúncia do i.
pronúncia do pronome "lhe"
Pronúncia dos "al"

D pronunciation
Portuguese pronunciation
Pronunciation
Pronunciation in Lusophone nations
Pronunciation of -ei
Pronunciation of está
Pronunciation of lh as l in Rio de Janeiro?
pronunciation of o at the end of a word?
Pronunciation of plural forms /lh / nh
Pronunciation of the letter S
Pronunciation of unstressed o and e
pronunciation tips
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1560331Received pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese?
T pronunciation

Just type pronunciation in the dictionary page and go to 
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'pronuncia' no título. *


----------



## Leandro

brancok said:


> Coolbrowne, you probably don't even remember your post:
> 
> 
> But are you saying that _dji_ for "di" etc are local pronounciations only? That's interesting. What about São Paolo? Do they have these pronounciations?
> 
> I'm learning quite a bit of portuguese right now and it's for a trip to SP. A trip I'm really looking forward to! =)
> 
> /bk



People who usually do not say "dji" for "di" and "chi" for "ti" are those from northern Brazil. In São Paulo they do have have those pronunciation, those who have them probably came from somewhere in North to São Paulo.


----------

